# embers brand charcoal briquettes



## bomftdrum (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone tried this brand?  Local home depot has them 6 bucks for a 16lb bag.  Just seeing if it was any good.


----------



## coloradoron (Oct 7, 2013)

I have used some of it on some flank steak that I was smoking and it lasted for the whole cook.


----------



## utahusker (Oct 8, 2013)

I really like it, but I'm no expert.  It's  Royal Oak repackaged for Home Depot.


----------

